# Flex Magazine: Top 10 Hardest Hitters in the UFC



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but I bought the newest issue yesterday to pass some time at work and I came across the list. I don't agree with it very much anyway here is the list.

10)Houston Alexander
9)Anthony Johnson
8)Shane Carwin (Respect)
7)Rashad Evans
6)Thiago Alves
5)Brock Lesnar
4)Chuck Liddell
3)Rampage
2)Wanderlei Silva
1)Anderson Silva


Honorable Mentions

Dan Henderson
Chris Leben
Rich Franklin
Drew McFedris


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

rampage needs to be higher, seriously

rashad should be higher too

and no marcus davis?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't say Anderson is the heaviest hitter in the UFC, but he is easily the most accurate. 

I would say Rampage is the heaviest hitter, but that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I would find a place for Hendo on that list too.

I agree Rampage should probably be number one.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

I always thought McFedries threw some bombs, so I would add him, but ya Anderson is the most effective striker but not the hardest striker. Rampage and Rashad should be higher.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Lol, Alves in the top 10.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I added the honorable mentions..


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Gonzaga or Carwin?
I dislike Kongo but he hits hard for sure.
Rampage should definately be higher on that list.
I like Wandi but he was hitting Liddell flush and not knocking him down/out (see Rashad or Jardine)
Just a few ideas.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Since it is heaviest hitters based on their divisions I have no prob with anderson as #1. As a MW he may hit harder compared to other MWs than Rampage does compared to the LHW you kno. If u dont think of it like that you would just have 10 HWs up there.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice to see Rumble in there i can't wait till he fights again. I agree Spider does not have huge power mostly because he only throws straight punches hence the accuracy, his knees are obviously brutal.

Alves is probably in there for leg kicks alone! Dude could chop down a f*cking tree with those bad boys.


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rob Emerson


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wandy is not ahead of rampage....no


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

cdnbaron said:


> I would find a place for Hendo on that list too.


They are probably going on his UFC fights.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

No James Irvin? Lame

A. Silva is nowhere near number 1, top ten maybe


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

That list is dreadful. Thiago isn't that hard of a hitter he's got great leg kicks and some power in his hands but he doesn't belong on the top 10 hardest hitters.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage is the heaviest hitter, dude could KO a brick wall.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Rampage is the heaviest hitter, dude could KO a brick wall.


with his truck maybe.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

If they include leg kicks, then Hardonk has to be on the list.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think Chuck should be higher than Wand.

Amd Im sure if you asked Randy he'd tell you Brock hit like a TRUCK!

Anderson is all precision and movement. He is not the most powerful striker in the UFC.

If we are going p4p, Melvin got heavy ass hands.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Even though dude's a skeezer, B.J. should be on that list, pound for pound, of course.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

i'd put junior dos santos on that list.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Its just Flex magazine wtf do they really know?:dunno:


----------



## Dedicate (Aug 10, 2008)

The OP put (WTF?) next to Shane, but nobody seems to have a problem with it. I bet that dude is a hard hitter anyways, biggest hands in the UFC.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

A. Silva shouldn't be there, he can't be the number 1 on every list lol.

But seriously, there needs to be serious rearranging and additions.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont know if Brock should be on that list nothing against Brock he hit herring flush and knocked him into a summersalt but didnt KO him. He grazed randys head a KOd him but Randy has a chin made of glass imo. Its flex magazine they are just looking for the big names to sell their magazine. I mean how could he be on the list with 1 KO?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dedicate said:


> The OP put (WTF?) next to Shane, but nobody seems to have a problem with it. I bet that dude is a hard hitter anyways, biggest hands in the UFC.


He's had 2 fights in the UFC granted they were both by T(KO) it's a little early to be saying he's got heavy hands, doesn't really matter how big they are


----------



## iancw (Dec 30, 2007)

jcal said:


> I dont know if Brock should be on that list nothing against Brock he hit herring flush and knocked him into a summersalt but didnt KO him. He grazed randys head a KOd him but Randy has a chin made of glass imo. Its flex magazine they are just looking for the big names to sell their magazine. I mean how could he be on the list with 1 KO?


Yeah I agree with this. He didn't even KO Randy, he TKO'ed Randy. If you are on this list, I think you should have at least ended one fight with knocking someone out cold.

It's all subjective though.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> That list is dreadful. Thiago isn't that hard of a hitter he's got great leg kicks and some power in his hands but he doesn't belong on the top 10 hardest hitters.


We don't know the criteria they are basing this list off of. I could find 10 HW that suck ass that could prob hit heavier than most of those listed.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

This list must be pound 4 pound. Otherwise all 10 spots would probably be occupied by HW's. It's simple science, the bigger the hitter, the more power behind the punch. Obviously, technique is important as well, but I'm sure every fighter in the entire UFC knows how to throw a punch correctly whether they do it or not in a fight. All the power in a punch comes from a persons body weight moving forward.

I would think Lesner and Carwin would punch the hardest.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

yorT said:


> We don't know the criteria they are basing this list off of. I could find 10 HW that suck ass that could prob hit heavier than most of those listed.


Unless they are talking about leg kicks though Thiago has no place on the list.


----------



## Kingofkings (Jan 18, 2009)

Rampage is for sure at the top of this list, and I think if you really checked it Lesnar would be close to the top. Almost 300lbs and 4x hands = destruction.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> I definitely wouldn't say Anderson is the heaviest hitter in the UFC, but he is easily the most accurate.
> 
> I would say Rampage is the heaviest hitter, but that's just off the top of my head.


Completely agreed..

Rampage is by far the hardest and heaviest hitter in the UFC..

Anderson Silva picks his punches with ease and much power but nowhere near as hard as Rampage..

Quinton should be number 1


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Unless they are talking about leg kicks though Thiago has no place on the list.


Exactly, we don't know the criteria they are basing this list off of. So kind of hard to judge it as crap.



LCRaiders said:


> Completely agreed..
> 
> Rampage is by far the hardest and heaviest hitter in the UFC..
> 
> ...


Did you see the gash Silva left on Irvin's face and that was with his right hand (he's a southpaw btw).


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Took the words out of my mouth man. I'm sure Page punches harder but Silva's knees are the best bar none. It's striking, not boxing


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

If we're talking P4P, BJ should be on that list.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I disagree with everyone saying A. Silva should not be there. Anyone who has been hit before knows that an accurate strike lands with more impact and with a more devastating result than a sloppy punch with more brute force.

I think that without a doubt Brock Lesnar has the most brute force behind each punch due to sheer size, but the most powerful, knockout punch? Anserson Silva. No contest at all.



Kingofkings said:


> Rampage is for sure at the top of this list, and I think if you really checked it Lesnar would be close to the top. Almost 300lbs and 4x hands = destruction.


Really depends on what you are measuring imo. I think Rampage falls right inbetween accuracy and power. Somewhere inbetween Lesnar and A. Silva. As Rampage says, he puts his ass into it. But I really doubt if you measured force he would beat Lesnar, and I think A Silva has him topped as a knockout artist.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

i got rampage as number one and henderson number 2. i mean seriously he knocked out renzo with his sprawl. hes got to be atleast top 5.

got to throw an honerable mention to patrick cote too. he throws a mean right hand.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Silva 1 said:


> Rob Emerson


<Begin Sarcasm> Kimbo Slice....oh that's right, he not in the UFC. <End Sarcasm>


----------



## ROID (May 23, 2007)

MLS said:


> Lol, Alves in the top 10.


Are you serious? Alves belongs in there for sure, hes become one of those fighters that if they connect, their opponent is going down. Before Koscheck got KO'd at UFC 95, Alves is the only fighter to drop him on numerous occasions. He beat the living crap out of hughes. That guy is packing some serious power and as im a big GSP fan i am geninuly nervous for him for his fight with Alves because he'll get hurt if he gets cracked.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Brock should be in there.
Also Sokodjou


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Brock is on there..


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I think Chuck should be higher than Wand.
> 
> Amd Im sure if you asked Randy he'd tell you Brock hit like a TRUCK!
> 
> ...


If we were going p4p and all of mma then definitely manhoef and kid I mean kid should fight at 135 and he knocks out people at 155 same thing with manhoef knocking out super heavyweights


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Wandi #2?

For me it's..

1.Brock
2.Rampage
3.Alves
4.Rashad
5.Anderson (he's more accurate then powerful.. but still)
6.Houston
7.Gonzaga (he's shown incredible strength, this can't be argued)
8.Hendo
9.Davis
10.Carwin

WHOA I'm dumb.. I forgot Chuck! Slip him in at 6 instead of Houston and bump em down.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

LeeM said:


> Brock is on there..


**** I'm stupid. [Sticks head in oven]


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Is this list only talking about hands? Because if it's stand-up in general than yeah, Anderson would be #1. He's always putting his opponents on dream street with all of his weapons.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

rashad should be a place or 2 higher... not that im being fussy


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Not sure if he's been metioned throughout the rest of the thread, but I'd definitely put Patrick Cote on the list.


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

that list is retarded. A Silva hard hitter? LOL okkkkk there.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Anderson doesn't have power? Tell James Irwin that.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Easily, Rashad Evans.

What he did to Chuck Lidell and Sean Salmon was brutal.

He even knocked Brad Imes to the ground with strikes when he was severely outweighed.

Not forgetting Jason Lambert fight. This, coming from a guy who's been primarilly a wrestler in his UFC career.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> 10)Houston Alexander
> 9)Anthony Johnson
> 8)Shane Carwin (WTF?)
> 7)Rashad Evans
> ...


That list sucks, no way either Silva should even be on there. Lesnar is way, way too high, I mean the only big hit he ever landed was on Heath Herring.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Who would I least like to get hit by? Lesnar. He's the only guy that makes guys do backflips when he hits them 
(see Heath Herring)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Anderson doesn't have power? Tell James Irwin that.


And Chris Leben. Hey, I hate Leben, I really do, his personality is as unlikable as anyone in the UFC, but I know the guy has a granite chin, and Silva put him down with jabs...

Oh, and tell Nate Marquardt that as well. People seem to forget that Silva had Nate on dream street with a straight jab. Just because dude doesn't take people out with one shot (which by the way can we call those people "heavy hitters?" Can we call Matt Wiman a hard hitter because he knocked out Thiago Tavares with one punch?) doesn't mean he has no power...he does. Maybe he's not the #1 heavy hitter..but he has top 10 power.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That logic makes no sense. Wiman isn't KOing guys with Haymakers all day long like a guy like Liddell.

Silva is powerful I just don't think he is top ten. Has the guy ever even cleanly KOed anybody? Besides the ridiculous Fryklund elbow.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> That logic makes no sense. Wiman isn't KOing guys with Haymakers all day long like a guy like Liddell.
> 
> Silva is powerful I just don't think he is top ten. Has the guy ever even cleanly KOed anybody? Besides the ridiculous Fryklund elbow.


-End of the first round of the 2nd Franklin fight.
-Carlos Newton
-James Irvin said he was out with the first punch


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> That logic makes no sense. Wiman isn't KOing guys with Haymakers all day long like a guy like Liddell.
> 
> Silva is powerful I just don't think he is top ten. Has the guy ever even cleanly KOed anybody? Besides the ridiculous Fryklund elbow.


If it was Pride rules technically He knocked out Yushin Okami with one kick lol. 

IMHO anyone who can put people to sleep with straight jabs consistently deserves a top 10 spot. Not top though, I'd place him at 7 or 8.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> -End of the first round of the 2nd Franklin fight.
> -Carlos Newton
> -James Irvin said he was out with the first punch





dvddanny said:


> If it was Pride rules technically He knocked out Yushin Okami with one kick lol.
> 
> IMHO anyone who can put people to sleep with straight jabs consistently deserves a top 10 spot. Not top though, I'd place him at 7 or 8.



He knocked out Franklin and Newton? I don't remember either being unconscious. Irvin definitely wasn't, he was covering up on the ground lol.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

And again, just because he doesn't knock out people with one punch doesn't mean he doesn't have top 10 power. When homeboy hits you, people 97% of the time feel it or get stunned. Atleast in the UFC.

Guys like Chuck Liddell can knock you out with one punch, but he doesn't stun people with almost every punch he throws. It evens itself out..and that is why Anderson is on the list.


----------



## Dedicate (Aug 10, 2008)

southpaw447 said:


> He's had 2 fights in the UFC granted they were both by T(KO) it's a little early to be saying he's got heavy hands, doesn't really matter how big they are


True, but nobody has really said anything about him being on the list. I think bigger hands might hit harder? Just a theory, maybe sports science needs to put that in an episode.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> And again, just because he doesn't knock out people with one punch doesn't mean he doesn't have top 10 power. When homeboy hits you, people 97% of the time feel it or get stunned. Atleast in the UFC.
> 
> Guys like Chuck Liddell can knock you out with one punch, but he doesn't stun people with almost every punch he throws. It evens itself out..and that is why Anderson is on the list.



That also makes no sense. Anderson has an amazing accuracy rate, way more than a guy like Liddell. If he was "stunning" people with every punch he landed his fights would be a lot shorter than they already are.

The guy lands a lot of shots, they accumulate and he TKOs his opponents. He has never shown the power of a guy like Page or Liddell on a consistent basis.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Give Dos Santos another couple of fights, and he might find himself on that list in the future, poor Struve got knocked around like a twelve year old girl


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think #1 is rampage almost regardless of p4p status. Chuck and Lesnar being the only 2 other definite placements on the list. Everyone else is arbitrarily placed, you could argue Anderson is 2nd or 3rd or not on the list at all, same goes for Alves and Evans.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I always thought speed = power, I just dont see Lesner on the list, he hit herring (he didnt really have to do a backflip he wanted too) imo. He tkod randy who gets KOd evrytime he gets hit in the head, I mean chuck hit Jeremy Horn way harder than Randy in the second fight and Vernon White too and they werent unconscious. So if PEOPLE ARE PICKING BROCK CAUSE HE HAS A HARD MUSCLEY PUSH PUNCH INSTEAD OF A FAST ACCURATE SNAPPING ko PUNCH thats like saying Bob Sapp was even a harder puncher and we know he wasnt KOing people with 1 punch. Technically Brock has NO ko just a TKO over Randy who has a week chin sorry I admire randy but I know what I see.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jcal said:


> I always thought speed = power, I just dont see Lesner on the list, he hit herring (he didnt really have to do a backflip he wanted too) imo. He tkod randy who gets KOd evrytime he gets hit in the head, I mean chuck hit Jeremy Horn way harder than Randy in the second fight and Vernon White too and they werent unconscious. So if PEOPLE ARE PICKING BROCK CAUSE HE HAS A HARD MUSCLEY PUSH PUNCH INSTEAD OF A FAST ACCURATE SNAPPING ko PUNCH thats like saying Bob Sapp was even a harder puncher and we know he wasnt KOing people with 1 punch. Technically Brock has NO ko just a TKO over Randy who has a week chin sorry I admire randy but I know what I see.


he broke Heath's orbital bone man, how many times has that been done? He may not be accurate but to break a guys orbital bone you gotta punch pretty hard.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jcal said:


> I always thought speed = power, I just dont see Lesner on the list, he hit herring (he didnt really have to do a backflip he wanted too) imo. He tkod randy who gets KOd evrytime he gets hit in the head, I mean chuck hit Jeremy Horn way harder than Randy in the second fight and Vernon White too and they werent unconscious. So if PEOPLE ARE PICKING BROCK CAUSE HE HAS A HARD MUSCLEY PUSH PUNCH INSTEAD OF A FAST ACCURATE SNAPPING ko PUNCH thats like saying Bob Sapp was even a harder puncher and we know he wasnt KOing people with 1 punch. Technically Brock has NO ko just a TKO over Randy who has a week chin sorry I admire randy but I know what I see.


Randy has a good chin, it's taken a lto to put him away any most of the times he's been tkod.

I can't get a gif, but Gabe Headkicked him HARD and he shrugged that shit off.

Oh, and Brocks shot landed on the back of the head, thats a big part of why it rocked him so bad.





Also Brocks punch on Herrign showed AMAZING speed.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I know Brock hits hard shit hes heavyweight champion but he doesnt have 1 clean ko that put someone to sleep and theirs plenty of other fighters who do thats all im saying, no disrespect to brock at all.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Flex has gone downhill since Joe Weider sold it.:thumbsdown:


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

rabakill said:


> he broke Heath's orbital bone man, how many times has that been done? He may not be accurate but to break a guys orbital bone you gotta punch pretty hard.


apparently he didn't break heath's orbital bone. i read an article on mmaforum the other day and heath basically said that the injury was blown out of proportion and that it wasn't fractured or cracked. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/52500-heath-herring-bout-cain-velasquez-just-another-day-office.html


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> He knocked out Franklin and Newton? I don't remember either being unconscious. Irvin definitely wasn't, he was covering up on the ground lol.


Yes at the end of the 1st round Franklin was clearly drop and out of it. Also Newton was completely out, remember the flying knee? Also Irvin said himself he was out of it. Just because they don't look unconscious doesn't mean they aren't.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If you dont think Carwin should be on that list your nuts, his KO in his first fight was probably the most powerful straight punch I have seen in the UFC. If anything he is being underated. The guy wheres frickin XXXXXL gloves and has huge power behind those sledge hammers.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Randy has a good chin, it's taken a lto to put him away any most of the times he's been tkod.
> 
> I can't get a gif, but Gabe Headkicked him HARD and he shrugged that shit off.
> 
> ...


I gotta disagree with ya. Brock dont have amazing speed in his hands skills sorry. And Gabes headkick though it landed was not a followthrough kick as you can see, or it would have been crocop all over again.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> That also makes no sense. Anderson has an amazing accuracy rate, way more than a guy like Liddell. If he was "stunning" people with every punch he landed his fights would be a lot shorter than they already are.
> 
> The guy lands a lot of shots, they accumulate and he TKOs his opponents. He has never shown the power of a guy like Page or Liddell on a consistent basis.


None of your arguements make any sense because being knocked out is based on the person recieving the shot as well as the person throwing it. Rampage has two clean knockouts on two guys with very suspect chins as of late. 

For example, wouldn't Rampage be able to take a shot better than Franklin if it was an identical punch? 



I could see an arguement for Rampage being higher than Anderson Silva on pure power. But then where does that leave Brock? If it is pure power then he should top the list. 

I still think hardest hitters should include accuracy, because anyone will tell you getting hit on the button feels a lot harder than sloppy punches that don't land flush.

This is all starting to see like a silly arguement based over how we define power.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Randy doesn't have a bad chin, he just has really bad recovery. Chuck is the only person to KO him. Lesnar's shot landed behind the ear and knocked him down more so than rocked him. Then he couldn't recover from the 285+ lbs man pressing his forearm into his face 100 times. Those Gifs of Gabe landing some great shots on him prove that he doesn't have a wimpy chin. 

Rampage is easily the hardest hitter in the UFC. Although I don't think a top 10 list is a good thing due to weight differences, obviously a HW is going to hit harder than a LW. So I think it would be better to go by each division. Rampage's left hook is deadly. 

Liddell does hit hard, but he doesn't have too many one punch KO's due to his style. He rarely lands accurate punches right on the mark, he lands them in weird places from weird angles then throws a great barrage of punches to follow. Hes a TKO master.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

crispsteez said:


> apparently he didn't break heath's orbital bone. i read an article on mmaforum the other day and heath basically said that the injury was blown out of proportion and that it wasn't fractured or cracked.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/52500-heath-herring-bout-cain-velasquez-just-another-day-office.html


son of a gun


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

My personal top ten would be:

1) Rampage Jackson
2) Rashad Evans
3) Dan Henderson
4) Chuck Liddell
5) Shane Carwin
6) Brock Lesnar
7) Alessio Sakara 
8) Wanderlei Silva
9) Chris Leben
10) Houston Alexander

Say what you like about Sakara but i personally beleive he has alot more to show than he has already.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Ape City said:


> None of your arguements make any sense because being knocked out is based on the person recieving the shot as well as the person throwing it. Rampage has two clean knockouts on two guys with very suspect chins as of late.
> 
> For example, wouldn't Rampage be able to take a shot better than Franklin if it was an identical punch?
> 
> ...


Well, it is p4p. Page hits way harder than Silva, his knouckouts aren't on guys withn suspect chins really. Wand has been KO'd, but he was KO'd by who exactly?
Liddell doesn't have a suspect shin at all.




jcal said:


> I gotta disagree with ya. Brock dont have amazing speed in his hands skills sorry. And Gabes headkick though it landed was not a followthrough kick as you can see, or it would have been crocop all over again.


He showed amazing speed for a man his size against Herring, thats all I was saying.



yorT said:


> Yes at the end of the 1st round Franklin was clearly drop and out of it. Also Newton was completely out, remember the flying knee? Also Irvin said himself he was out of it. Just because they don't look unconscious doesn't mean they aren't.


It's just that I remember him following through with more punches after the knee.

And of course Irvin will say that, it sounds better than "I just gave up and covered up like a little girl." He was never at any stage knocked out.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> It's just that I remember him following through with more punches after the knee.
> 
> And of course Irvin will say that, it sounds better than "I just gave up and covered up like a little girl." He was never at any stage knocked out.


Just because he followed up with punches doesn't mean Newton wasn't out. Seriously go watch the fight, he was out. I guess you know better than Irvin weather he was out or not.:confused03:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> I guess you know better than Irvin weather he was out or not.:confused03:


http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA2NTYxNjg=.html

Irvin gets hit, goes down, covers up with his hands, has his leg up in the air, eight punches, the last of which makes him drop his hands in a manner that made him look rocked.

I guess I do know better than Irvin then


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA2NTYxNjg=.html
> 
> Irvin gets hit, goes down, covers up with his hands, has his leg up in the air, eight punches, the last of which makes him drop his hands in a manner that made him look rocked.
> 
> I guess I do know better than Irvin then


Yeap and that automatically means he wasn't out.


----------



## Op Auto (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't believe Forrest Griffin didnt make the list, who's writing these things anyways.....


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Has anyone that has fought Dan Henderson ever said that he was a hard hitter?

I can only think of Joe Rogan and Dan Henderson talk about it.

P.S. I understand he knocked out Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> Yeap and that automatically means he wasn't out.


Yes it does. Knocked out, properly means unconscious. Otherwise it's a tko. Irvin was not unconscious.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

burke_p said:


> Has anyone that has fought Dan Henderson ever said that he was a hard hitter?
> 
> I can only think of Joe Rogan and Dan Henderson talk about it.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree with ya, Hendos right is always cocked but his KOs are few and far between.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes it does. Knocked out, properly means unconscious. Otherwise it's a tko. Irvin was not unconscious.


You can still move while unconscious, as the video below shows:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Yort, Is that a joke?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

My point being he may not appear unconscious but still be unconscious.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> My point being he may not appear unconscious but still be unconscious.


Oh. I actually thought that was a joke. Thats a pity....


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I guess so, there were others I could have posted but that one was the funniest.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

You are comparing a man having convulsions to a clearly conscious individual attempting to defend himself.

Thats not funny, thats sad.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> My point being he may not appear unconscious but still be unconscious.


that video was perfect to make that point. Was that the same like when chuck kod Babalu and he was grappling the ref? Or do you think Babalu was tkod and grappling the ref?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jcal said:


> that video was perfect to make that point. Was that the same like when chuck kod Babalu and he was grappling the ref? Or do you think Babalu was tkod and grappling the ref?


He wasn't knocked out when he was grappling the ref. A KO doesn't always signify that someone was actually knocked out in combat sports though, I'm not saying that for a fighter to have a KO on their record they should actually have to make their opponent lose consciousness though.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> He wasn't knocked out when he was grappling the ref. A KO doesn't always signify that someone was actually knocked out in combat sports though, I'm not saying that for a fighter to have a KO on their record they should actually have to make their opponent lose consciousness though.


Thanks , I couldnt remember excatly how that played out, I just remember Babalu was screwed up. I wasnt sure if he got Kod cold and woke up and grabbed the ref or if he never lost consciousness and did that.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Carwin just whiped that question mark off his name. 

Slap him up to number 1. Nobody in the UFC has a straight right hand as powerful as Carwins! Nobody


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

After this UFC event...i agree with keeping Shane Carwin.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, no one can argue Carwin anymore, guy is a straight up beast.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree. I think I underestimated his power big time.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya Carwin is a best for sure!

And is anyone who was arguing Rampage should be the undisputed number one hardest hitter rethinking that? I have always thought he was top 5 but last night just solidified in my mind that accuracy is a big part of power, and Anderson Silva deserves the top spot on that list.


----------

